
In ‘Steve Jobs,’ Tolerating Tech’s Unpleasant Visionaries - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/12/technology/in-steve-jobs-tolerating-techs-unpleasant-visionaries.html
======
kanamekun
Thought this was the most interesting part of the review:

<< When Mr. Jobs harangues his staff, when he puts the company ahead of his
supposed friends, when he shows little regard for his family in the service of
building what’s next, he implicitly holds an ace card with the audience who
knows how things eventually turned out. Sure, he may have been terrible to be
around, but in the end, wasn’t he right about the importance of that dent in
the universe? And if he hadn’t been as obnoxious about his aims, would the
dent have been as large? >>

